# Proyector casero con pantalla leds



## ra_2420 (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!!!!!


Queria saber si alguien me podria explicar si es posible realizar un proyector casero con una lampara halogena, con una pantalla de led de netboook????

Traera algun inconveniente? se quemara la pantalla?

Que diferencia tecnica tiene aparte de la duracion la pantalla de led con la lcd?


Muchas gracias a todos!!!!!!

saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2010)

Casero lo veo difícil porque hacen falta ópticas, como si fuera un proyector de transparencias.
Recuerdo hace mil años y un día que vendían eso, un LCD transparente para colocar sobre el retroproyector, también recuerdo unos portátiles que lo permitían hacer ya que se desmontaba la parte trasera de la pantalla.


----------



## malesi (Ago 10, 2010)

Aquí tienes información:http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=70116
Me parece qué con lo que cuestan ahora, creo que no merece la pena hacer uno.

Saludos


----------

